# need boat operator



## 04031940 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am an older guy and have a Parker 2310 walkaround with a new 225 E Tec. I have developed some medical problems which make it difficult for me to operate my boat all day, expecially on long runs [yellow gravel, edge, etc.]. 

I am looking for a guy to go with me and an old buddy and do the driving, help with the cleanup, etc. There is no compensation, but you get a free trip out [no gas, baitetc. ] and I have plenty of tackle . You would be free to fish and share in the bounty. You would need a Captain's license to be legal or if you are an Alabama resident, you may be qualified by age. 

We fish for fun and enjoy the water. There is absolutely no stress. I have all the required safety equipment and a ACR 406 MHz PLB unit which is duly registered. If I have a rule, it is that it is sinful not to enjoy being out on the water and free to fish, etc. I have decided that I really don't want to sell my boat, but I do need help. 

If you are interested, you can reach me at 251-968-3970. My boat is the Pammie and it is at Romar Marina in Orange Beach.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

John, I wish you were here near Pcola, a buddy and I would love to take you guys out but we are in the Air Force over here and have to stay close to home over here, we are always out and about in the big blue picking up paratroopers in the water out there, fun times....


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

My name is Steve. I live in Pensacola. I would definately be interested, since it would help us both out.I am financially unable to afford a boat. I have operated boats since I was small, now I'm 28. If you would like to meet and talk about it, let me know. I will include my number at the bottom of the page. I do have one question, why would I need a Captian's License? Thank you for this opportunity.

Steve 221-7338


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

Alabama requires boat drivers to take a boaters course. They then put a mark on your dl saying you can drive a boat. If you went to high school in AL and took drivers ed they make you take the test or atleast I had too.


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

You need to have proof you've passed a boater's certification course. If non-resident boating <30 days in AL then you operate under your home state's laws(i.e. if you need one at home you need it in AL).


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I once worked with a John Dixon, operator for Atlas.....is that you? good luck I hope you find someone.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

That threw me off also, all you need is a vessel endorsment on your license not a Captains license. I am sure some of the guys on here will be more than happy to go out with you guys,


----------

